# Merry Christmas To All At Fertility Friends



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

I just had to pop on to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year.  Whatever stage you are at with your treatment and surrogacy journeys I wish you so much luck.  Having read so many stories on this website it is quite easy to see that miracles do happen and the next miracle could be yours!

Thank you all for the love and support you have shown me over the last two years.  You women are amazing. I am blessed to have found this website and to have gained so many friends.

For anyone going through a difficult time please use Christmas to get your energy back ready to take 2008 by storm.  

From the bottom of my heart I wish you all whatever you dream of in the New Year.   

Love you all  


Lisa 

P.S.  Evie is eagerly waiting Santa's arrival...but hasn't really got a clue what is going on!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

lisabelle said:


> P.S. Evie is eagerly waiting Santa's arrival...but hasn't really got a clue what is going on!!


Awww bless her, bet she will be spoilt rotten  

Thank you Lisa 

I to would like to say







, everyone on here has their own special story, all I hope is that many of the dreams that are being dreamt will come true with the help of very special angels.

May 2008 be the year of hopes and dreams coming true  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS from me too    
Wherever anyone is in the  country (or indeed the world!), you all feel so close on FF. I hope you all have a great 2008 and may all your dreams come true.
Love Jaq


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

aw,merry xmas to you too hun!!


----------

